# Service no more....



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

After a little over a year I left the service department. I'm headed back where I belong... The construction division. Time to hang some big pipe!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> After a little over a year I left the service department. I'm headed back where I belong... The construction division. Time to hang some big pipe!


 hey, at least you tried it and it's just another feather in your cap of knowledge.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

what did you like better? Is there anything learned in service that will help you in new construction?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> what did you like better? Is there anything learned in service that will help you in new construction?


Construction is better for me... But service has made me faster, helped me think things out... And taught me not to bury double combos.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> hey, at least you tried it and it's just another feather in your cap of knowledge.


Yup, it was my choice, I feel like I was ok at it... The on call stuff just isn't for me. I like to get home, have a cocktail, and hold my baby till it's time for bed.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> tioAnd taught me not to bury double combos.


That one lesson was worth a year doing service in my opinion.:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> ... And taught me not to bury double combos.


Combis...they are are called combis short for combination fitting. Only one O in combination.

As long as you're wrong, stop calling a helicopter a chopper. A chopper is a modified motorcycle or crazed serial killer. Copter is short for helicopter.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumber said:


> Combis...they are are called combis short for combination fitting. Only one O in combination.
> 
> As long as you're wrong, stop calling a helicopter a chopper. A chopper is a modified motorcycle or crazed serial killer. Copter is short for helicopter.


Combo... It's common... Like the combo of pretzels and cheese.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> Yup, it was my choice, I feel like I was ok at it... The on call stuff just isn't for me. I like to get home, have a cocktail, and hold my baby till it's time for bed.


I couldn't stand being on call, when I went on my own on call and weekends were the first to go. I'll work weekends once in a while if I have to for a good customer.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> Combo... It's common... Like the combo of pretzels and cheese.


It is that. Combo...lol. Getting a little sleep deprived, boy?

Try the combination of of crackers and hummus.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

It's funny how regional dialect can be. Only ever here it called a combo here. Never heard someone say "combi"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats, Flyout

Dang sure service works is harder and takes more thought. A true mechanic. New work is faster paced and cleaner and like you said you can go home at night. Remodel is in between both.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Did you stay with the same shop?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

leakfree said:


> Did you stay with the same shop?


Check pm


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We call it a combo here.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

And some people pronounce aunt as ant. Don't make it any less uncivilized, you freakin' heathens.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Combi is wrong... 

Not up to code.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Combi here


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

wharfrat said:


> Combi here


Me too, maybe a west coast thing


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Combo here, midwest..... any one else? Combo or combi, and state your location...lol


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Combo in Norcal. Maybe that's because it's combi in Socal.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fergusons didn't help with the debate


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Combi - so cal


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Combi - so cal


Pvc is better


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

bct p&h said:


> Pvc is better


Now we're getting somewhere, never seen pvc in SoCal for drains. Maybe pvc is combo and ABS is combi.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Pvc is better


 Boston TY


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Combo all day. No matter what you call it, I would rather have a wye and 1/8 bend.


----------



## kwikproplumb01 (Jun 3, 2016)

Even I like construction over servicing ... it feels good to build something than just sitting there watching how things are going..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

What always has drove me nuts is not being able to say the whole word combination isn't that hard to say and the term TY has always drove me nuts it is either a tee or a freaking wye.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> What always has drove me nuts is not being able to say the whole word combination isn't that hard to say and the term TY has always drove me nuts it is either a tee or a freaking wye.


 combination wye and 1/8" bends are referred as Boston TY around here. That should drive ya mad.lol


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Took me a minute, but TY is way worse than combo. TY sounds like a Home Despot term, like Black PVC.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

kwikproplumb01 said:


> Even I like construction over servicing ... it feels good to build something than just sitting there watching how things are going..


If you can't handle the introduction, you don't belongs in service


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> What always has drove me nuts is not being able to say the whole word combination isn't that hard to say and the term TY has always drove me nuts it is either a tee or a freaking wye.


Tee wyes have a direction of flow on the branch, tees do not.







plumbdrum said:


> combination wye and 1/8" bends are referred as Boston TY around here. That should drive ya mad.lol


I think that's more of a south of the city thing. I've never worked with anyone that referred to a combo as a Boston tee wye but any time I go to a supply house south of Boston the counter guys call them that.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Louisiana... We call it a combo..


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Talon? J hook?


----------

